# Battery Powered Sump Pump?



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Looking for reviews/advice on battery powered sump pumps. Generator is only helpful if at home when power goes out!

Any comments welcome...

Thanks

Eric


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Your right generator is only good when someone is home. But a battery back up for the sump pump is only as good as the battery. 

The best solution is an automatic generator back up. My dad had one installed it runs on natural gas. It tests itself once a week.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Are you on city water? If so, the sump jet is the way to go. It is installed along side your regular sump only with a higher float. Motor burns out? Power goes out? This kicks on using your city water pressure as a siphon to pump out the crock. Have installed a couple of these and they are AWESOME. Only drawback I see is if you are without power for a long time your water bill could be pretty sizable.

Google Liberty Sump Jet and you can read more about them.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

as said the battery back-up is as good as the battery. We have had good luck with the stevens battery back up pump. If you are on city water then diffently use the jet pump. Good Luck


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I installed a battery back up system from Menards. I also bought a brand new deep cycle marine battery from Wal Mart. The system was pretty easy to install and seems to work well. I haven't had to use it yet but it is nice have. My buddy told me about the water driven ones as the guy in the earlier post was talking about. Those would be 100 percent reliable however they are pretty costly and like he was talking about could be expensive if it ran alot.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

We're on an individual well, so no jet available.

Was that the "Ace in the Hole" from Menards? Did you run a whole new outlet or Y it into the existing pipe?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Playin' Hooky said:


> We're on an individual well, so no jet available.
> 
> Was that the "Ace in the Hole" from Menards? Did you run a whole new outlet or Y it into the existing pipe?


That is exactly what I bought. I ran it inline with the existing sump. Just make sure you get the check valve in place or it won't work.


----------

